# GM turns to eBay to sell cars



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"General Motors Co and eBay Inc are launching a test program in California that will allow consumers to negotiate with dealers and buy new vehicles online, the companies said on Monday."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nm/20090810/wr_nm/us_gm_ebay_9


----------

